# Storms of Change OOC Part 3



## silentspace (Jun 18, 2004)

*Silentspace's PbP*

--

Continuation of Storms of Change game


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 18, 2004)

Silentspace, my notes say we got a large steel box from the cultist horsemen, and a small box from the priest in the caverns.  Do you recall if these were opened?  Or may there still be stuff there?  I'll go back & try to find that info if you don't have it handy.


----------



## GPEKO (Jun 18, 2004)

A few things ...



> OK, I had a change of heart. You guys are going to level up overnight, as you sleep.



Thank you ! This was causing all sort of meta-gaming thinking from me. Besides, as a player, I can't say no to XP.   



> Also, we are going to switch to 3.5 rules. 3.5 has been out for a while now and it has become the standard, so to speak. I hope this is not too much trouble.



This reminds me: http://www.giantitp.com/cgi-bin/GiantITP/ootscript?SK=1  

Actually, I don't really mind as I prefer the new weapon size rules and Filbert isn't about dealing large amounts of damage anyway. 



> I think GPEKO should level up Mirena. Mirena currently has 500 xp (not noted in her sheet), so adding +900 will give her 1400 xp, and make her a level two character. Exposure to your group will allow her to take a PC class instead of her current NPC Warrior class, if that's what GPEKO wants.



No problem. I'll probably make her take a fighter level if you don't mind. The other classes wouldn't make much sense anyway.

Also, since I'm leveling her up, I have a little nit-pick:


> Skills: Ride +5, Profession (cook) +2



Mirena's dex bonus is +2 and Profession is a cross-class skill, so that's 7 skills points. I think she should have 12: (2+1(human bonus)) x 4

Rising her Ride skill to +6 and giving her 4 ranks in handle animal should fit nicely.

Like Manzanita said, nice game, keep it running !


----------



## silentspace (Jun 18, 2004)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> Silentspace, my notes say we got a large steel box from the cultist horsemen, and a small box from the priest in the caverns.  Do you recall if these were opened?  Or may there still be stuff there?  I'll go back & try to find that info if you don't have it handy.




You have not opened those boxes.


----------



## silentspace (Jun 18, 2004)

GPEKO said:
			
		

> Rising her Ride skill to +6 and giving her 4 ranks in handle animal should fit nicely.




Aha!  So that's how she drove those wagon horses!


----------



## silentspace (Jun 18, 2004)

Here's my list of stuff you have collectively.  As with my previous post, this may not be fully accurate, and I will trust you if you say that something's different.  This list does not include any stuff taken from the hidden base (I'm not sure what you took from there.)

Light warhorse x7
Bit and bridle x7
Saddle x7
Saddlebags x7
Studded leather barding, large x7

Studded leather armor, medium x11
Masterwork studded leather armor, medium
Masterwork scalemail, medium
Masterwork large steel shield (abjuration)
Buckler, small (2.5 lb)
Buckler, medium (5 lb)

Composite longbow, medium x4
Shortbow, medium x6
Arrow, quiver of 20 (3 lb) x13
Arrow, loose x6
Light crossbow
Bolt, case of 10
Bolt, loose x9

Masterwork greataxe, medium
Battleaxe, medium x6
Masterwork Battleaxe, medium
Dagger (1 lb) x2

Explorer’s outfit, medium (8 lb) x4
Explorer’s outfit, small (4 lb)
Tent, medium (20 lb) x3
Tent, small (10 lb)
Torches (1 lb) x4
Oil (1 lb) x8
Silver Holy Symbol, Hextor

Heavy steel box
67 gp, 236 sp, 33 cp


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 19, 2004)

I've actually finished leveling up both Manzanita and Alyssa.  I must admit I'm finding the equipment list a bit daunting, but I'll have it all together soon.  We do have two tanglefoot bags.  These weigh 4 lbs each, and would put Manzanita over to medium load.  So she does not want them.  Any other takers?  While we're at it, does anyone have enough room and strength to carry the other loot?  Boxes and coins?  I'm reluctant to leave them with the horses or w/Zanock.

Alyssa would like the third masterwork longsword, the masterwork studded leather armor, and the masterwork heavy wooden shield.  If any active PC wants these, lay your claim.


----------



## GPEKO (Jun 19, 2004)

Leveled up Filbert and Mirena are in the new rogue gallery. Filbert's weapons are smaller but also lighter so he's has light encumbrance once again. As for the big pile of loot, I think most of it will be left on the capture horses for now.

Should we remove some food and water from your equipment ? Water is probably relatively easy to find but neither Filbert nor Alyssa have travelled at 1/2 speed to 'get along with the wild'. Filbert would actually try to fish a little whenever he gets the chance but that's it.


----------



## Seonaid (Jun 19, 2004)

Checking in . . . I'll level up Rowyn some time, I don't know when I'll be able to. Hopefully tonight (Saturday) or tomorrow, though I can't guarantee anything.


----------



## silentspace (Jun 19, 2004)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> I must admit I'm finding the equipment list a bit daunting...




Hehe.  I don't recall the DM encouraging you to be packrats     Of course I'd probably do the same thing.


----------



## silentspace (Jun 19, 2004)

GPEKO said:
			
		

> Should we remove some food and water from your equipment ? Water is probably relatively easy to find but neither Filbert nor Alyssa have travelled at 1/2 speed to 'get along with the wild'. Filbert would actually try to fish a little whenever he gets the chance but that's it.




Well, I'd like to encourage you to keep track of food and water for the sake of realism, but I'm not going to make an issue of it, at least not in this environment.


----------



## silentspace (Jun 20, 2004)

Filbert's prayer is wonderful!


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 20, 2004)

Manzanita would like to hit the Hextorites again first thing in the morning.  But I guess we should wait until everyone gets their 2nd level stats in.  Has anyone volunteered to level up Zanock or Adroman?

GPECKO, did you give Mirena the masterwork longsword from the last encounter w/the Hextorite priest?  Or did you get it somewhere else?  If you got it from the priest's lacky, then I'll give Alyssa the mastwork battle axe instead.  I was holding off posting Alyssa until the rest of the PCs posted, but I suppose I'll go ahead & get her up.

We need to sell all this equipment we've accumulated.  Perhaps we could head back to Caradon after this Hextorite thing is finished.


----------



## Verbatim (Jun 21, 2004)

Just got back in from my weekend with my son, and I will try to get my stats and everything posted asap.

Also would like to say that I thought the prayer was kick ass...


----------



## Seonaid (Jun 21, 2004)

Just so you all know, I'm in the process of moving. My new place doesn't have internet access, so I'm going to be a bit slow and I don't know when I can get Rowyn updated. I should be able to within 2 days, but I said that before and look what happened.  I'll do my best. Off to read IC.

Edit: I seem to be having trouble staying logged in. I can't post in the RG or the new IC, so I'll have to hold off for a bit. :\


----------



## GPEKO (Jun 21, 2004)

Manzanita, you'll have to check with silentspace on that, as I don't really know where Mirena got that sword. It was already in her possessions when I leveled her up.

Oh, and thanks for the 'prayer' praise.


----------



## silentspace (Jun 21, 2004)

All of Mirena's equipment came with her.  She has not taken anything from the collected loot. 

She hasn't been paid yet either, and seemed a bit uncomfortable talking about payment with Bert.  She seems very happy to be here though, despite the dangers, and really enjoys her interactions with everyone.


----------



## silentspace (Jun 21, 2004)

Starting next week I'll be travelling for two weeks and will probably not have much time/opportunity to post.  :\


----------



## silentspace (Jun 24, 2004)

Anyone want to level up the remaining NPCs?  If not, they'll remain at level 1.


----------



## silentspace (Jun 24, 2004)

old experience


----------



## silentspace (Jun 24, 2004)

Actually, I guess Alyssa doesn't level up, she has 925 xp.  

Manzanita, if you've already updated Alyssa, you can go ahead and post her.  She'll just be a little behind in xp.


----------



## GPEKO (Jun 25, 2004)

silentspace said:
			
		

> Anyone want to level up the remaining NPCs?  If not, they'll remain at level 1.



Who's left ? Only Zanock and Adromon ? I could level up Zanock but I don't know much about psionics.


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 25, 2004)

Same here.  I know nothing about psionics, and I'm reluctant to do the leveling on Zanock, since Manzanita views him with great suspicion, and a bit of hostility.


----------



## Seonaid (Jun 26, 2004)

I'd be willing to level Adromon, but I can't do it right now. I haven't had time to bring my books to work and level up myself, so I can't promise anything timewise. I'd prefer if someone else did it. :\


----------



## silentspace (Jul 13, 2004)

What did you do to the half-orc sentry that you knocked out and tied up?


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 14, 2004)

He ended up giving us some usefull information, did he not?  Thus, Manzanita wouldn't favor killing him.  We also can't afford to just let him walk back in there, so I would think we'd have to have taken him with us, tied up.  We could then leave him at our new camp when we venture back in with whatever NPCs remain behind.  We would also want to question him further about how many Hextorites remain inside.  This should be played our IC, I reckon.


----------



## Verbatim (Jul 14, 2004)

Sorry for my absence all...am back now, but until my ISP gets me a new modem that will work with their system, grr...stupid upgrades...., I will only have access to the boards at work.

Sorry again all...


----------



## silentspace (Jul 14, 2004)

Sorry for my absence too.  I'm not sure who's still around, but I'd like to start this up again.


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 15, 2004)

Adromon should be left behind to guard the horses and prisoner, I would think.

Then for NPCs, we would be bringing Zanock (he's too dang powerful to leave behind), Mirena and Alyssa.  How's that sound?

Perhaps I should go ahead & level up Zanock.


----------



## GPEKO (Jul 15, 2004)

I'll go with Manzanita's plan.


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 15, 2004)

Sorry for the [anticipated] delay on my part. I don't have time right now to figure out what's going on (I'm at work), though hopefully I'll have it all sorted out before the day is over.


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 16, 2004)

I think we head up to the right.  Isn't that where we haven't really explored?


----------



## Hurricain (Jul 19, 2004)

Just wondering but are we still playing?  It was fun so I hope we are!


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 19, 2004)

Silentspace, what's your take on questioning the half orc guard?  Can we do that right quick in the OOC thread?  Or can you just summarize what he would (or wouldn't) tell us?  Or do you agree with my suggestion that we would have taken him with us?


----------



## Verbatim (Jul 19, 2004)

Well, I think we should ask him the nice way first, then ask him the dwarvish way second. Afterall, he is a Hextorite, not like he is a real person or anything...


----------



## silentspace (Jul 19, 2004)

Just give me a summary of what you'll be asking him, and how you'll be asking.


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 20, 2004)

Something like this.  

_Manzanita stands over the bound half orc.  "We spared your life, and you have helped us once, for that we are even.  If you help us again, we will spare your life and release you, with sufficent equipment to travel to safety.  But that won't be until we return again from your hideout.  Tell us, now, we have killed about 8 of your comrades, as well as your leader, his dog and his lieutenant.  We know there are more inside, but how many? And are there any traps we should be aware of?  Remember, if we don't return, you will die here.  If we do return safely, you will be set free.  Your leader is dead.  You've no more business here.  There is nothing to lose by telling us what you know."_
(how many have we killed? help me guys.  4 in the barracks, 4 more in another room, the leaders and their dog...)


----------



## GPEKO (Jul 20, 2004)

Don't forget the two Mirena killed.


----------



## Verbatim (Jul 21, 2004)

And while Dunathar has no ranks in Intimidate, a situation I plan to remedy as I take lvls of Rogue, he will be behind Manzanita with his weapon at the ready letting the guard know he has no qualms about killing the guard if he doesn't cooperate.


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 22, 2004)

*vacation*

I wanted to say that I'm leaving for a rustic vacation later this week for 10 days or so.  Perhaps someone could NPC Manzanita for my absense.  DM's have enough to do.  Perhaps GPEKO since Verbatim is NPCing another of my PCs.  See you soon!  Good luck!


----------



## silentspace (Jul 23, 2004)

Enjoy your trip!


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 1, 2004)

So I finally leveled Rowyn, and she now has a spell of cure light. Unfortunately, she's spent all of this time looking for potions, even though since they leveled, she hasn't used any of her spells. I dunno, guess I'll start paying attention.


----------



## silentspace (Aug 2, 2004)

Just posted a minor update before I saw this.  Do you want to change your action, to heal Dunathar?


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 2, 2004)

No, I'm going to wait to use my spell. If no one has a potion, I'll deal with it in the next round. Thanks.


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 10, 2004)

OK.  Well Verbatim is an awesome player and I'm very sad to lose him (although, lucky me, I'm in two other games with him!).  I'm undeterred about this campaign.  I think its great & want to keep it moving.  We're definitely in something of a player funk, with only a few players posting with any frequency.  We may well polish off the Hextorites here quickly and get back to Carodon.  Maybe we can dump the NPCs at that point & get some new blood.


----------



## silentspace (Aug 10, 2004)

I have to take large responsibility for the player funk.  Its hard to stay interested when the DM keeps disappearing for weeks at a time.  I'm glad to hear Manzanita wants to keep going.  Are GPEKO and Hurricain still around?  Or is it just Manzanita and Seonaid now?


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 11, 2004)

This is a great game, but perhaps more better suited for tabletop than PbP.  It has numerous subplots, lots of names to remember and an indirect path.  PbP already takes so long, it can be hard to keep it all straight in your head.  I do like this sort of game, though, and I have several pages of notes on this game already.  The pace of level advance is good, though slow for many.

Don't be too hard on yourself, Silentspace.  You've put together a great campaign and haven't really missed much time.


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 11, 2004)

I'm more than willing to keep going, as Manzanita says. Unfortunately, right now I'm having some RL issues that are keeping me offline. I will have things worked out by the 25th, but I can't guarantee anything until then.


----------



## silentspace (Aug 19, 2004)

Load up the wagons with loot, torch the place, head back to Carodan, speak with the warden, sell the loot?


----------



## Thels (Aug 19, 2004)

Heya!

Sorry I had to back out half a year ago, but it's good to see this game still going on  , unlike lots of other games I've played in...

Anyhow, GL to the campaign!


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 19, 2004)

that would be my plan.  Then Manzanita would want to hang for a week or so and add her spells to her spellbook.  And recruit some new blood.


----------



## silentspace (Aug 19, 2004)

Sounds like a plan...

Sorry to do this again, but I'm once more leaving for computer-free parts, starting next week until the middle of September.  I'm driving across country, camping along the way, and going to Burning Man.

(Hey Thels!)


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 19, 2004)

Burning man?!  That's awesome.  When is that?  I've got to get there someday.  Have a nice trip.

Thels.  Despite the fact that Manzanita is convinced she's going to have to kill him eventually, Zanock has been extremely useful to the party.  What a fighter!


----------



## silentspace (Aug 19, 2004)

Manzanita, you should totally go!  We could hook up!  If not this year then next year!

http://burningman.com


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 19, 2004)

Just checkin' in briefly. This seems to be a hard time for most of my campaigns (and I'm still not quite back yet). You two did a great job, and I agree with everything so far.  Thanks for putting up with me through all this.

I would say that we should get rid of all the PC's and NPC's that the three of us aren't willing to run. That is, if silentspace has Plans for someone, keep them around, but otherwise, I don't think we need to burden him with extra characters.


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 19, 2004)

*burning man*

I would love to meet you there, Silentspace. Or just about anywhere else for that matter.  But I don't think it will happen soon.  I did a lot of cool things in my 20s, but now, with three kids under 5 in the house, my hobbies are mostly done in the house after they go to bed.  Which is why PbP is so appealing to me, I think.

I hope you have fun, though, Silentspace.  I have a number of friends who've been there.  It sounds very cool.


----------



## Thels (Aug 20, 2004)

Hmm, are you guys running short on players?


----------



## Hurricain (Aug 20, 2004)

Still here...... Dang Hurricain Charley.   Anyway, are we still playing, I couldn't really tell from the posts.


----------



## silentspace (Aug 20, 2004)

Hurricain, you're in Florida?  Hope all is well.  Yes, we're still playing, though I'll be going away for a bit (see above posts).

--

As to who's here, Manzanita and Seonaid are, though Seonaid is having trouble connecting.  GPEKO seems to have disappeared a few weeks ago, as did Hurricain.  GPEKO has been a pretty consistent poster until recently.  Verbatim recently dropped out.  MPickett and Chaos Apostate have been gone for a while, though MPickett has, surprisingly, made an appearance every month or so.  But I don't think he has shown up at all for a few months.

So as of right now, I consider the PCs to be Manzanita, Rowyn, and Devan.  And possibly Filbert.

Dunathar, Adromon, Alyssa, and Zanock, along with Mirena and maybe Filbert, are NPCs.

I think maybe we'll keep Filbert on as an NPC cleric.  And I suppose Mirena will come with him.  Or, we can give Filbert's wand of CLW to Rowyn...  Dunathar, Adromon, Alyssa and Zanock will fade into the background.  

Thels, you're welcome to re-join if you'd like.  I've NPC'd Zanock a little gruffer and anti-social for a bit, thinking that I was going to drop him off somewhere later.  But if you want to play him, I'm sure we can come up with some hooks to keep him in and mend his relationship with the others.

--

Since I'll be going away (yet again   ), we should probably take another look once I get back.  If we still have Manzanita, Rowyn and Devan, and Thels wants to play, then we'll just keep going.  Otherwise, maybe we'll recruit new blood?


----------



## Thels (Aug 20, 2004)

Sure, I'm happy to! Just gotta read up to what's been happening lately.


----------



## silentspace (Aug 20, 2004)

Great Thels!


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 20, 2004)

It would be great to have you back on board, Thels.  I always enjoyed gaming with you.  Zanock is an interesting character.  He's also dang powerful.  I'd be very happy to have him continue with the party.  Having a cleric along is extremely useful, and GPECKO played little Filbert quite well.  I do feel we'd be justified in dropping him.  I always prefer an active PC to an NPC along.  I suggest if we don't hear from him by the time Silentspace returns, we drop him and try to recruit.


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 22, 2004)

Ditto to what Manzanita said. Good to see you again, Thels!


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 22, 2004)

For what its worth, Thels, Zanock is now 2nd level.  Perhaps you should go ahead & advance in him the RG while Silentspace in on vacation, so you'll be ready to go.  I think he has a masterwork great axe as well.


----------



## Seonaid (Sep 7, 2004)

Part of the reason why I haven't been on as much as I was earlier is that I've been having a lot of difficulties recently. Nothing too horrible, but a lot of different stresses pulling me all different directions. Something else came up this past week, so I haven't been able to get online and probably won't be able to for a while. However, I think now things at work are settling down, so I should be able to get on after work most days. However, _that_ won't start until Monday at the earliest. I can't promise anything, but I'll try to get caught up with this and back into things. Please pass this along to anyone who might need it. Thanks, and I'm really sorry. I'm kind of tempted to drop out of all of my games, so if you feel it's come to that, please do. Thanks and sorry again.


----------



## silentspace (Sep 14, 2004)

Current Experience Totals:

Adromon: 1659
Alyssa: 1225
Devan: 1884
Dunathar: 2414
Filbert: 2424
Manzanita: 1884
Mirena: 1550
Rowyn: 2424
Zanock: 2334


----------



## silentspace (Sep 14, 2004)

I'm back.  Who's here?  Manzanita?  Seonaid?  Hurricain?  Thels?


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 15, 2004)

I saw you were back.  I'm psyched to get this thing moving again.  Hope you had fun at Burning Man.


----------



## silentspace (Sep 17, 2004)

Manzanita, is it just you and me now?  What do you want to do?

I've written up pieces of the journal, but I'm not sure if I should even post it.  It may be too detailed for a pbp game...


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 18, 2004)

This isn't a typical PbP game, and that's why I like it.  You've put so much effort into developing the world and dropping us various clues.  If we have to recruit a whole new batch of players, you'll have to do it over again.  Even I'm not an original player and had to read through the first part of the IC thread to catch up on things.  

I'd like to think it's not impossible to make a game like this work.  You just need some long-term, dedicated players who like a good, detailed, plot-driven game.  I'd love to stick it out and have you recruit again.  Perhaps you could summarize some of the important things we've learned.  Or perhaps if you can recruit some players, specifically for this sort of game, Manzanita can fill them in IC.

If you decide to drop the whole game, I can hardly blame you.  Maybe you could try some DMing in Living En world.  That's a place where there are a number of long-term players, and we need new DMs


----------



## silentspace (Sep 21, 2004)

I'm thinking of starting the game back up, and recruiting new players.

Are you up for it?


----------



## Seonaid (Sep 21, 2004)

Hey you too. I'd be willing to get back in this, but obviously I've been having trouble getting online. If you fill up before I can get back on, feel free to kick me out or take me over. Otherwise, I'll be back and ready whenever you are. I hope. :\


----------



## silentspace (Sep 22, 2004)

Seonaid, you're always welcome back


----------



## Thanee (Sep 22, 2004)

Yeah, would be a shame if you had to drop this game. The IC thread always seemed to be around ever since you started it, while there were other PbP games dying left and right.

Keep it up! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## silentspace (Sep 22, 2004)

Thanee, thanks for the kind words!  I had some really good players, and we had some great chemistry there for a while.  But things slowed down this past summer, with people travelling and going through life changes.  I feel I've really learned a lot about DMing pbp games in the past year.  Anyway, Thanee, do you have any interest in joining this game?  You were in my very first pbp game - Merak's game, on these boards, so you'd always be welcome.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 22, 2004)

Yeah, I know. 

 Thanks for the offer, but I have to decline. Altho I certainly would like to, I already signed up for a few games, which really are enough for now. Besides, it looks like you have a fair amount of interest already, so shouldn't be a problem to form a new group. 

 Bye
 Thanee


----------



## silentspace (Sep 22, 2004)

Well, I wanted to offer anyway.  Good luck with your games, and thanks for dropping by!


----------



## silentspace (Sep 22, 2004)

Sorry about the long IC posts.  I wanted to give some sort of closure to all that's happened before, and tie up the loose threads.


----------



## Seonaid (Sep 23, 2004)

Okay, this obviously isn't working. I don't know what to do about it, but I need to drop the campaign.  I don't know if/when I'll be able to come back, so feel free to kill Rowyn if necessary.


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 24, 2004)

I enjoyed the long IC posts.  Thank you for the round up there, Silentspace.  A lot of that was new to me.  Were we supposed to have picked up on some of that hobgoblin maneuvering as players?

In any case, can Manzanita go ahead & shop with that cash they've acquired?  I'm thinking she should buy some second level spells on scrolls, since she'll likely level up in the wilderness and not be able to pick up any new spells out there.  Any parameters for shopping?

I love this game.  Glad it's got some new life here. 

Sorry Seoniad.  We'll miss you.  Hope you get back.


----------



## silentspace (Sep 24, 2004)

I don't think there was any way you could have picked up on a lot of that stuff.


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 24, 2004)

how 'bout buying things?


----------



## silentspace (Sep 25, 2004)

Go ahead and buy, scribe, whatever you need to do.  I'll be starting new threads soon.


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 25, 2004)

More than any other material thing, Manzanita craves more spells.  She will shop for the following spells on scroll, hoping to copy them into her spellbook at her earliest opportunity:
gps        Spell
150	blur
150	knock
150	levitate
150	web
125	identify
25	unseen servent
150	rope trick
150	alter self

1050	total

How does this sound?  How long does she have to copy spells in before the adventure continues?

Thanks


----------



## silentspace (Sep 25, 2004)

New Rogues Gallery (Gallery 4) is up.

Go here for link.

*Silentspace's PbP*


----------



## silentspace (Sep 25, 2004)

Manzanita can buy all the scrolls, she has time to scribe three of them before she'll be summoned by Warden Ricsten.


----------



## silentspace (Sep 25, 2004)

Seonaid, sorry to see you go.


----------



## silentspace (Sep 28, 2004)

Part 4 IC and OOC threads are up   

*Silentspace's PbP*


----------

